# 12" Logan - Anyone have one?



## AR1911 (May 3, 2014)

I have a 12" Powermatic Logan. It is missing the carriage lock. I bought one like the one on my 11" Logan, but it doesn't fit. It appears that the 12" uses an entirely different shape.  I pulled the apron and examined the recess, which is irregular.
I would really like to see what the OE part looks like. With dimensions if at all possible.


----------



## Rennkafer (May 5, 2014)

Here's the one for my 12x24 Logan (2555VL) that I bought new from them last year.


----------



## AR1911 (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm That is exactly like the one I am trying to fit. It won't go without major surgery, and maybe not even then.  I would have to carve another 1/8" from the back of it, and then round it.  The apron recess is mostly a semicircle.
Mine is a Powermatic model from the 1970s. I wonder if they made them different.

Thank you Rennkafer for posting that.

Rex


----------



## Rennkafer (May 6, 2014)

Could be the Powermatic from the 70's is slightly different than the Logan from 1961.  This one works with my bed just fine.  If you're not on the Logan Yahoo group it might be worth signing up as Scott Logan (current CEO and grandson of the original "Logan") is the moderator and does answer questions on the group.


----------



## AR1911 (May 6, 2014)

Yep, I am on that list and well aware of Scott's contributions. 
However, Scott's knowledge of the Powermatics is a bit limited, as that came after his family sold the lathe business.   But I do need to post the question there.


----------

